# My Male Guppies



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I thought I might as well and share pictures of my male guppies (sorry about the rips in the fins. there was a recent attack by another betta)


----------



## nwachter (Apr 4, 2012)

these are very pretty


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I LOVE the green one. I want his guppylets.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL. thanks, I just got him today from petco. i trust my petco and they provide great finned guppies aswell as great, strong body shaped guppies. I dont think that I could ship to australia...... that would be cool though


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow. I love the green snakeskin. :3


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Very pretty Guppies. They truly are lovely little fish. I only have 4 males left. I worked hard to downsize the numbers finally getting rid of all my girls because they can get a little out of hand with the breeding. ha ha I do enjoy their curious, playful personalities very much. When teachers are looking at Goldfish for classroom pets, I wish they would look at male Guppies instead. They are great fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 5 males too. If I was to get guppies again, I'd get females only as my males are a pain in the rear-end with their fighting and fin-nipping.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

yup they are truly great, personality filled beautiful fish that I love and cherish. I am currently about to breed my snakeskin


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are a lovely fish.

I can't believe you got pictures of yours! Mine won't stay still!!!


----------

